# QUESTIONS!! help!



## NewSnakeMum (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

My reptile tank is looking pretty bland at the moment, this is my first snake. She is an Albino Darwin Python. 

Anyway so my questions are: What can I do to make her enclosure more appealing?
What type of logs/wood can i put in there for her to climb?

A big one; CAN I USE REAL PLANTS?! IF SO WHAT ONES?

(the plastic ones don't seem like they blend in with her natural environment)


----------



## Tarron (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi, I’m not very experienced, but I’m pretty sure you can just go look for some logs or sticks in the bush and disinfect them.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 2, 2017)

Real logs or branches are fine, but real plants need water, and that can create humidity issues with snakes.


----------



## NewSnakeMum (Dec 2, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Real logs or branches are fine, but real plants need water, and that can create humidity issues with snakes.




Is there anything I can do to help that problem? 
I'd like to try and mimic her natural environment as much as possible.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 2, 2017)

Not really, not without putting your snake at risk. Besides branches, you could use dried native grasses.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 2, 2017)

NewSnakeMum said:


> Is there anything I can do to help that problem?
> I'd like to try and mimic her natural environment as much as possible.


Make an outdoor enclosure. (A big one like a big bird aviary)
Get plants that don’t need watering every day

Real plants are not worth the hassle in an indoor enclosure compared to using big fake plants.


----------



## NewSnakeMum (Dec 2, 2017)

I have two dogs so an outdoor enclosure just isnt possible. 
Any recommendations as to where i can buy plastic plants that dont look dreary?


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 2, 2017)

NewSnakeMum said:


> I have two dogs so an outdoor enclosure just isnt possible.
> Any recommendations as to where i can buy plastic plants that dont look dreary?


The good looking fake plants cost a lot. :/
But use online shopping sources

If you are looking for cheaper stuff you will be stuck with fish tank plants


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 2, 2017)

looking for fake plants is a time consuming job,we have looked in dozens of spots,internet,$2 shops,supermarkets,reptile shops etc.There is NO 1 shop that has them all,you might pick up 1 here and there but what a pain! Not only in the search but in the pocket !!!
We have bought dozens of plants only to be disappointed on delivery,I have a box full of stuff I haven't used.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 2, 2017)

For plants that don't create too much humidity, maybe try some succulents. They have evolved to not let out much moisture via transpiration, so not as much humidity from them.
Also, they don't need watering often.


----------



## NewSnakeMum (Dec 2, 2017)

Ugh sounds like alot of work haha but in the end it will be better for my snake


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 2, 2017)

Succulents will work - I recommend the hardiest from the _Crassula _and _Sedum _genera. They are tough, hardy, require little moisture, and can take a beating without dying.


----------



## NewSnakeMum (Dec 4, 2017)

What about with bits of wood and stuff i get from bush, what do i have to do to disinfect them and make them safe for my snake?


----------



## Foozil (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes, I soak them in water for a few days and then put them in the oven until dry or leave them out in the sun for a couple of days.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

NewSnakeMum said:


> What about with bits of wood and stuff i get from bush, what do i have to do to disinfect them and make them safe for my snake?


You could get some sanitising hand wash and coat them in that to kill any bacteria.... 
But seriously you don't need to do anything to wood from the bush except check it for ants etc. which if found can be drowned quite easily in a tub of water.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 4, 2017)

NewSnakeMum said:


> What about with bits of wood and stuff i get from bush, what do i have to do to disinfect them and make them safe for my snake?





pythoninfinite said:


> I send mine to Lucas Heights Nuclear facility so they can be bombarded by gamma rays, then I roast them in the oven at 300C for about 36 hours, after which I freeze them for about 8 years, then they're so weak I have to throw them out...



And I'll insert one of my favourite quotes. Sorry about that Jamie. It's not necessary to disinfect the branches you acquire from the bush. If you find they're dirty hose them down with water and then leave them in the sun to dry. Ensure there's no ants inhabiting the wood if you don't want them crawling around your enclosure and house, and that'll do the trick.


----------



## Mysticlizard (Dec 4, 2017)

The branches are fine from outside, seriously, what do u think the snake would do in the wild (it's natural, it's not going to hurt it) and with plants, definitely succulents, bamboo airplants, or I just use clumps of hardy grass, and spray lightly with water.


----------



## NewSnakeMum (Dec 6, 2017)

Mysticlizard said:


> The branches are fine from outside, seriously, what do u think the snake would do in the wild (it's natural, it's not going to hurt it) and with plants, definitely succulents, bamboo airplants, or I just use clumps of hardy grass, and spray lightly with water.




I'm more worried about any sprays and chemicals that may have been sprayed onthem


----------



## Mysticlizard (Dec 6, 2017)

If in doubt. Wash it out.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 6, 2017)

NewSnakeMum said:


> I'm more worried about any sprays and chemicals that may have been sprayed onthem



If you are that concerned soak and branches in disinfect or bleach overnight then put them outside on a sunny day to dry out. Job done.


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2017)

Suitable plants are not required for adequate care for any reptile. They really will thrive without them. Cleaning up after them and providing adequate food and water is all they really need.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 6, 2017)

I found out tonight fake ones can come with there own issues  although it was probably my fault for offering the rat too close... but he missed and got the plant, my spotty was then convinced for about 5 mins the plant was the rat.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> I found out tonight fake ones can come with there own issues  although it was probably my fault for offering the rat too close... but he missed and got the plant, my spotty was then convinced for about 5 mins the plant was the rat.


Better than your hand......


----------

